

Yaml load denial-of-service - taha_jahangir
https://gist.github.com/tahajahangir/c079bf554786b7a68310

======
TimWolla
Billion laughs
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billion_laughs](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billion_laughs))
strikes again.

